# Fuel Leak!



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

Tonight I just replaced my fuel filter and after I did so fuel started leaking out of the rear end of the truck. I did depressurize the system before doing the job too. The old filter had weight to it compared to the new one, I assume this means the old one had quite a bit of dirt in it. I'm thinking the new almost weightless fuel filter caused a huge boost in fuel pressure and burst a hole in a specific spot in the fuel line where it is misting. Does my theory sound right?:waving::waving:


----------



## mserino (Dec 16, 2008)

i would check the top of the fuel sending unit, theres 2 elbows they tend to rust out.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

+1 yeah check it out!


----------



## mserino (Dec 16, 2008)

if thats the problem bring the sending unit into a shop where they fix gas tanks and such, they can usually reweld new elbows in place of the old . i had to it was only 30 or so dollars not 400$


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

upon closer inspection today it feels like the fuel is spraying out from the seem on the middle of the gas tank while the truck is running. I'm beginning to think it could be my gas tank is rusted on the seem What do you guys thin?

Is the fuel sending unit located inside or outside the tank?

Ny dad is coming over after work to help me isolate the problem so I'll keep you posted on that.


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

Update: My dad came over and we have narrowed it down to this fuel tube that runs from the fuel pump to a metal line. It is orange and color and fuel is misting out of it. I am going to attempt to replace the section tomorrow with a new one. Does any body know what size tubing this is? I thought I read somewhere on another post that fuel tubes were 5/16 on the inner diameter. 

thanks guys for all the help


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if you can, pull the hose off (take it with you) and have your dad take you to get a new one, remember, the hose may be swollen, might also try to get "high pressure" fuel line


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, after replacing that rubber hose I have discovered that the leak is caused by the middle metal fuel line of the three that are there. What do you guys think I should do next. Repair the entire line, replace a section, any other suggestions?


----------



## mserino (Dec 16, 2008)

we cant see how bad it is.. but if i were you i would replace anything thats even looks like it could cause you grief you can rplace with metal or rubber (make sure the lines can handle the psi and the gas)


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

I have this heavy duty 5/16" rubber tubing that says it's for fuel line purposes and not injector purposes. I used it when I replaced the orange hose. Would this same tubing work if I cut the bad section out of the metal line and then put a piece of this rubber tubing in place of the metal and secured it with hose clamps on each end?


----------



## mserino (Dec 16, 2008)

you should flare the metal ends with a flaring tool then slide the rubber hose on, then clamp it on.


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a HB with 4x4 and a KA24e so it's fuel injected. Is it true this type of repair won't work with a fuel injection system?


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

could I also use JB weld on the pin hole on the fuel as a temporary fix for the weekend? I have to take a 400 mile round trip to my cabin.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

I've used JB Weld to repair a hole in the side of a boat and it held for an entire day of wave thumping and fishing....What i don't know is if it will chemically survive gasoline. Read the label and see or google it. My guess is that it'll be fine for a temporary fix....maybe even a permanent one.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the pink line is the return line and should not be under too much pressure ..
are you sure you put the lines on correctly..

they make a gas version of the jb weld..or gas tank repair putty..


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

O was thinking of putting the JB weld over a pinhole on my metal fuel line. its the middle one. I replaced the orange one already with heavy duty rubber fuel line tubing. The heavy duty tubing seems to work fine.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

just slip a rubber line over it and clamp both ends..


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

I was wondering if I can use JB weld to fix a pinhole in the middle metal fuel line for a temporary solution. 

I replaced the orange hose with a piece of heavy duty rubber tubing.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

there is a reason it has a pin hole..

so if it is rust it might fix it for a short time..

if no rust then yes i think it might work but you have to have no gas in the line as it is drying...


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, on Friday I used a product called quicksteel to try and patch the hole. I had no success and was forced to leave my truck at home for the cabin trip. I just got back today and am planning on repairing the fuel line(s) this week. I have a few questions:

Is it necessary to remove the bed to get a the fuel lines in the back for repair?

If so, how do IO go about removing the bed.

Can I use a heavy duty rubber fuel line hose and clamps to replace a bad section of the metal return/feed lines?

Have any of you guys done this repair to fuel lines before and do you have any tips or instructions?

thanks for the help so far


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

just pull the gas tank down from underneath..

you have to use rubber line that is gas and oil resistant.. ..


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

Well guys, after a week of long hard work I replaced the rusty section of line with heavy duty fuel hose. The repair seems to be working perfectly. I had to loosen the gas tank to gain access for this repair. Thank you all you guys for assisting me in this problem.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

golf clap...


----------

